# Barrel Saddle...... Are they good for general riding, trail/pleasure riding ?



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I won't be barrel riding but this guy at the tack shop has one for sale. Wondering if I should consider getting for what i am going to be doing?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First off, find out what the tree is made of. Look at the underside of the saddle. An asian import has fleece in the air channel and this you want to steer clear of. Sometimes the bars on a barrel saddle are shorter because the saddle is used briefly. The bars should be about 21 inches, no less, to help spread the weight on the horse's back if for trail riding.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> First off, find out what the tree is made of. Look at the underside of the saddle. An asian import has fleece in the air channel and this you want to steer clear of. Sometimes the bars on a barrel saddle are shorter because the saddle is used briefly. The bars should be about 21 inches, no less, to help spread the weight on the horse's back if for trail riding.


Ok, i need to write this down and look at it good and ask these questions about the saddle when I go in there. Will take my dad as well as he knows some about saddles.

what exaclty are the bars by the way. I have heard of all the parts but not the bar unless its called something else too


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I trail ride in a barrel saddle with my QH. You should be good as long as it fits your horse!


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> I trail ride in a barrel saddle with my QH. You should be good as long as it fits your horse!


yeah im gona see if he will give me a wk or 2 grace, at least a week to check it out and stuff and see how it fits


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

It all really depends on the quality of the saddle, the tree that it's been built on and the way it has been put together. The shorter bars may be an issue (like 'saddlebag' said but this is not always the case with BR trees it just depends on the maker) The bars are the weight bearing part of the tree, the part that is in contact with the horses back. If you're wanting to do some pleasure riding you may be looking for a different feel and a flatter seat than this BR may give you it just depends on how you ride. I've built many pleasure saddles on BR trees for clients who wanted a little more securitty when pleasure/trail riding. The BR tree allowed them to feel a little more 'held in' due to the position of the swell and cantle and a deeped seat. Your best bet would be to try it out and see how you feel it in...this could be tricky since it's at a tack shop. Good luck


----------



## trailblazr (Oct 15, 2012)

I trail ride in my barrel saddle. Actually it is the only saddle I own and use it for everything. It holds you in for steep hills. It fits my horse and it fits me that is the most important thing in a saddle. I use saddle bags with no problem. My mom also owns and uses her barrel saddle for everything.


----------

